# Variable audio out?



## waverider (Sep 10, 2006)

Is the analog audio output variable via the volume control on the remote. I do not have the receiver I am asking for a decidely non technical sort who I am trying to help hook up some peripheral audio equipment. Are analog and digital audio streams availlable at the same time?

Doug


----------



## LI-SVT (May 18, 2006)

I am not aware of any DTV reciever that has a variable audio out.


----------

